
Why your doctor’s advice to take all your antibiotics may be wrong - refurb
https://www.statnews.com/2017/02/09/antibiotics-resistance-superbugs/
======
wugruieuih
this never made sense to me

~~~
bingojess
Previous someone explained to me that when you are sick with a bacterial
infection, you take antibiotics and it helps your body fight the infection.
Even though your symptoms are gone your body is still fighting, which is why
people say you should still rest even if you feel better because you might get
a relapse. Your body is still fighting the infection but it is not at the
level that symptoms like a fever appear. If you stop taking antibiotics during
this period and get a relapse, it would be because some of the bacteria that
remain are those with some resistant to the antibiotics. These resistant
bacteria multiply to the point where your immune system cannot fight it on its
own but now neither can the antibiotics help. Finishing a course of
antibiotics reduces the risk of a relapse because it makes it easier for your
own immune system to finish the resistant ones off. I don't know how
antibiotic resistance works or comes about so now I don't know which to
believe.

